# Chattanooga Choo Choo train



## mitsugirly

If you ever go to Chattanooga, TN, you MUST stay on the Choo Choo train in down town Chattanooga. It is the neatest hotel ever. They have 3 hotels on the 24 acre resort along with rows and rows of real train cars that have been converted in to private rooms.

Honetly, you could stay here and never leave. They have their own mall that wraps around the trains for all your shopping needs. Several different restaurants from fine dining on a train car to a restaurant to a pizza and also an ice cream shop. Trolley, model train, ride on a train, the entire middle section is a beautiful garden with all kinds of waterfalls, flowers and sculptured bushes. 3 pools with waterfalls. Then you can take their electric bus anywhere down town or to the aquarium FOR FREE!! We were in heaven at this place. Definately not a place to pass up.

This is a real train station that was built in 1870. They also served over 50 passenger trains a day. The building was closed to the public when the last train stopped on August 11, 1970. It was reopened on April 11, 1973 as a luxury resort. In 1974 is was declared a historical site.

I know the composition isn't great on these of the entrance...but I just wanted to show how breath taking it was. The architechture was amazing.

This is the peak dome in the entrance/check in area WAYYYYY up high.












The Victorian train cars lined up and down the tracks (4 passenger car tracks total and there are 48 train cars total surrounding the gardens)











The first Chattanooga Choo Choo was Cincinnati Southern Railroad's small wood burning steam locomotive that started its journey through history from Cincinnati, Ohio on March 5, 1880. Nearly all trains traveling to the South passed through Chattanooga. The wood-burning "Choo Choo" was the first to provide non-stop service. Completely refurbished, she is the only engine of her kind now in the city.


----------



## William Petruzzo

Very cool. I like the second to last best.


----------



## Josh66

Cool.

Looks like it would be a fun vacation spot.


----------



## polymoog

Sounds like a really cool place to visit  Nice ceiling pic


----------

